# TAICHUNG | Projects & Construction



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Taichung MRT to suspend operations Sunday due to major malfunction *
_Excerpt_

Taipei, Nov. 22 (CNA) Operations of the first line of the Taichung mass rapid transit (MRT) system, which started a trial run on Nov. 16, will be suspended indefinitely starting Sunday because of a major malfunction on one of its trains, the Taichung City government said Saturday.

One of the MRT's trains reported an abnormality around noon Saturday at the terminal of the Taichung High Speed Rail Station, leading to a 1.5-hour suspension of service.

An initial examination found that the coupling connecting the two-carriage train was broken, the Taichung Mass Rapid Transit Corporation said in a statement.

It was studying the problem after the conclusion of service at 8 p.m. on Saturday and said it will disclose its findings publicly Sunday morning.

Meanwhile, the MRT service will be halted until the problem is fixed, the company said, but added that if things go smoothly, the regular trial run service could resume Monday.

More : Taichung MRT to suspend operations Sunday due to major malfunction - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Taichung decides to postpone launch of MRT Green Line *
_Excerpt_ 

Taichung, Dec. 14 (CNA) Commercial operations on the first line of the Taichung mass rapid transit (MRT) system, which were suspended due to a major malfunction during trial runs, will not begin as scheduled on Dec. 19, Taichung Mayor Lu Shiow-yen (盧秀燕) said Monday.

The MRT system's Green Line started trial runs Nov. 16, but those were suspended because of a major malfunction on one of the trains at the Taichung High Speed Rail Station terminal on Nov. 21.

After an investigation, the train's Japanese manufacturer, Kawasaki Heavy Industries, said the breakdown was caused by a U.S.-made coupling connecting the two-carriage train that broke, according to the system's operator, Taichung Mass Rapid Transit Corp (TMRTC).

Taipei City Department of Rapid Transit Systems (DORTS), which is responsible for developing the Taichung MRT system, and Kawasaki Heavy Industries were therefore asked to conduct a comprehensive inspection on all 18 MRT trains on the system.

After receiving a report on the inspection results and problem-solving measures on Dec. 11 and holding a meeting of experts on the matter, the Taichung City government decided to postpone the formal launch of the MRT line, which was originally set for Dec. 19, according to Lu.

More : Taichung decides to postpone launch of MRT Green Line - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Jan 4, 2021
*FEATURE: Taichung still popular pick for LY relocation *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_

The issue of relocating the Legislative Yuan (LY) out of Taipei remains a hot topic even a decade after it was first proposed, with Taichung the most popular among the proposed locations, legislators said.

Other proposed locations include New Taipei City’s Tucheng District (土城), Changhua County’s Tianjhong Township (田中) and Yilan County.

Locations in Taipei have also been suggested, including the Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall and the 202 Munitions Works in Nangang District (南港).

The Legislative Yuan was moved to Taiwan following the Chinese Civil War, and held its first session in Taiwan in Taipei’s Zhongshan Hall before moving to its current location on Zhongshan S Road in 1960.

The Legislative Yuan building was a girls’ high school during the Japanese colonial era, and the legislature’s administrative offices are in what used to be its dormitory.

Over the years, additional buildings were rented or built in the surrounding area, giving the complex a disjointed feel.

In 2012, then-Democratic Progressive Party (DPP) legislator Lin Chia-lung (林佳龍) proposed moving the legislature to Taichung.

More : FEATURE: Taichung still popular pick for LY relocation - Taipei Times


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*TAIWAN TOWER INTERNATIONAL PROPOSED.



































*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung

Department Store















































台中即將誕生世界級的百貨購物中心？】

資料來源：台灣城市論壇台中版、ETtoday、中時娛樂、經濟日報、今周刊

■ 廣三打敗新光，搶下台中高鐵超級娛樂購物城

號稱全台高鐵站區最大招商案的台中「高鐵娛樂購物城」開發案，8月時廣三意外打敗新光集團，取得最優投資申請人資格，交通部鐵道局11/15日已與廣三SOGO百貨主導的第一大國際完成簽約；第一大國際日籍董事長原島榮一宣布，全案採一次性開發，預計明年底動工，2026年中完工營運。

■ 意圖打造世界等級百貨，媲美Dubai Mall

高鐵娛樂購物城土地開發面積4.8萬坪，其中商場營業面積10.6萬坪，是全台百貨店王台中新光三越加台中大遠百的1.6倍，更是台北101的4.7倍大，未來營運後將是 #全台單店營業面積最大的百貨商場，初估年營業額將挑戰350億元。廣三SOGO總經理陳光榮表示，「我們叫第一大，就是要放眼國際要在台中高鐵站區打造媲美全世界最大、最成功的杜拜Dubai Mall，光是交通部分商城直通高鐵、台鐵、捷運，這是其他商城無法比較的，而從基地面積來說，比台中新光三越與大遠百加總的9400坪還要大5.1倍大；更是台北指標101的5.3倍大。」

陳光榮表示「『高鐵娛樂購物城』規劃地下1層、地上4層樓，總建物面積達18.2萬坪，光是每個樓層有1.9萬坪。」，這座世界級百貨購物中心為目標定位，「絕對會創造地區經濟發展！」根據規劃資料顯示，高鐵娛樂購物城中囊括「百貨購物中心」、「國際多功能展示場」、「國際會議中心」、「A級商辦大樓」、「國際共享辦公室」、「國際五星級酒店」、「AI商務旅館」、「百老匯等級電影城」、「電競IP動漫主題館」、「影音視覺博物館」、「國際級音樂燈光秀」、「國際級親子遊樂設施」、「室內大型景觀瀑布」等多項大型設施。

這座被外界稱為「航母級購物中心」的巨無霸投資案，第一大國際將盡全力2022年拿到建照，最快2026年開幕營運，業者聘請國際級商業零售建築設計團隊BENOY（貝諾）、ARUP（奧雅納），國內CAA 竹間聯合建築師事務所一同打造，以山、雲、水三個字為核心創意概念打造的絕美挑空外觀也一同曝光。

■ 奇怪之處

交通部鐵道局今年8月4日宣布，第一大國際開發股份有限公司取得此案最優申請人資格，新光人壽保險股份有限公司為次優申請人，今年2月8日才成立、實收資本僅30億元的公司，打敗保險可運用資金3.1兆元、數百億開發資金全部「零舉債」的58年老牌企業，實在十分奇怪。新光集團高階主管表示，這是新光集團首次結合三大體系一起對外作戰，包括新光人壽、新光三越百貨、新光保全，傾集團之力的案子，預計投入350億元，比對手的200億元還多，重點是全部零借款，此等實力，怎會輸給一家公司才剛剛成立、股本只有30億、需要向銀行團融資100多億、擔保品在哪裡都不知道的企業。

■ 五大疑點

該名人士指出，此案疑雲重重，至少有五大疑點：

一、曾正仁胞弟曾正誠為何消失在董事名單？第一大國際開發為廣三SOGO百貨經營團隊籌組的公司，有兩家法人股東：廣三崇光國際開發、桂亞國際，今年2月8日才成立，原本擔任桂亞國際在廣三崇光國際開發法人董事代表的曾正誠，不再名列董監名單，廣三崇光國際開發在資料上，只剩兩位日籍法人董監代表。前廣三集團總裁曾正仁為廣三SOGO百貨的創辦人，因為涉嫌掏空遭到通緝，潛逃到中國大陸。廣三SOGO百貨在1992年時，由廣三建設與日本崇光百貨(SOGO)合資成立。新光集團高階主管說，日本SOGO已於2000年聲請破產重整，曾正仁家族沿用SOGO的品牌名稱，但廣三SOGO百貨與日本SOGO之間，已無股權投資關係。

二、重大標案的主事者為何請假？此案8月2日遴選最優申請人的綜合評議會議，原應擔任會議召集人的交通部鐵道局代理局長伍勝園並未出席，而是由評審委員之一的黃明聖代理主持會議。「這是兩三百億的大案，台中高鐵門面、台中新地標，主辦單位是鐵道局，當家者竟然可以放著這麼重要的地標不審，為什麼？」新光集團高階主管質問。

三、簡報到決標只有不到兩天。新光人壽團隊與廣三SOGO百貨團隊，8月2日下午2時前往鐵道局簡報，8月4日結果就揭曉，「百億大案誰來開發，短短不到兩天就拍板」？

四、聯貸意向書幾個是真的？外傳廣三SOGO團隊向八家銀行取得聯貸意向書，不過，記者逐一查證，市場點名的上海商銀、聯邦銀行，並未出示聯貸意向書給第一大國際，京城銀行高層受訪時更是生動形容，「不能說人家來拜訪，或是我在街上拿了商品傳單，就說我一定會走進全聯買草莓牛奶」，強調意向書不等於聯貸、京城銀不會參與此案。王道銀行也指出，該公司的確有簽署意向書，不過最新決策為，不會參與這個聯貸案。至於元大銀行與台北富邦銀行，雖未表態不參加，但內部評估已轉趨審慎。

五、增資款有無陸資？新光集團高階主管表示，股本僅30億元的公司，要投入200億元，短差的170億元，不是向銀行團融資，就是自籌資金，若為後者，此案是否為曾正仁在幕後操盤、有無陸資色彩，經濟部投審會應該了解。新光集團高階主管表示，雙子星開發案歷經十餘年尚未完工，期間曾有官員疑涉弊案遭到起訴，後來還爆發陸資爭議，殷鑑不遠；台中高鐵特區的上百億元開發案，主事者交通部鐵道局，及銀行團都應審慎，為公共利益、避免踩雷而嚴格把關。

■ 是否是小孩玩大車：

十幾年前廣三SOGO連廢棄二館大樓都養不起，爛尾多年才由國泰接手改商辦。根據廣三SOGO百貨指出，已與八家金融機構簽署融資意願書，「資金來源完全沒有問題」。目前規劃包含硬體投資+70年權利金+土地租金，總投資金額約350億元。廣三SOGO表示，為了展現投資決心，今年6月15日完成增資到30億元，主要投資股東有兩家，其中，桂亞國際持股逾56％、廣三SOGO百貨持股逾43％，且已和八家金融機構也已經簽署融資意願書，資金來源沒有問題。

但是根據今周刊報導，八家簽署意向書的銀行，包括廣三崇光百貨原有往來的上海、富邦、聯邦、元大等銀行，以及新加入的京城、王道、新光銀行等，但根據本刊探訪，例如元大銀行等，在考慮背後可能有難以釐清的曾家資金後，已確定不會參貸，而新光則因同集團的新光人壽也參與這次投標卻落敗，也確定不參與這次貸款案。

「過去台灣有許多所謂『東山再起』的集團，但當時背負龐大債務而出事的主角，雖然『再起』，但都不是自己當公司負責人，好幾位都當『總裁』，其實就是債沒還清，不能站上檯面，這種集團我們一概不借。」一位大型官股金控董事長表示。「得標者至少要準備三五％的資金，因此融資最多六五％」銀行業者表示，這個案子僅有地上物的開發權，無法以土地抵押貸款，因此得標者的自備金必須提高，如果總投資金額保守估計三百億元，自備款至少要一百億元。資本額僅三十億元的第一大國際開發要如何去籌足一百億元自備款，值得關注。所以後續能否順利興建？或者興建後無力營運，就讓我們繼續看下去！





#全台單店營業面積最大的百貨商場 - Explore


explore #全台單店營業面積最大的百貨商場 at Facebook




www.facebook.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Preservation of Taichung US military site urged *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Mar 10, 2022 

The New Power Party (NPP) and civic groups would seek help from the American Institute in Taiwan (AIT) in their efforts to protect a Vietnam War-era US military compound that the Taichung City Government is seeking to dismantle.

NPP Legislator Chen Jiau-hua (陳椒華) yesterday said the administration of Taichung Mayor Lu Shiow-yen (盧秀燕) is showing disdain for local cultural history and is seeking to erase the memory of the close Taiwan-US military partnership at the time of the Vietnam War.

Together with civic groups, she has over the past few years been fighting against the planned demolition of the US Military Assistance Advisory Group Officers’ Compound (台中美軍招待所) on Meitsun Road, Chen told a news conference at the legislature in Taipei.

More : Preservation of Taichung US military site urged - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Speaker fancies Taichung for legislature site *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
May 6, 2022

Legislative Speaker You Si-kun (游錫堃) yesterday expressed qualified support for relocating the Legislative Yuan from Taipei to Taichung.

You made the remarks after visiting the city at the head of a delegation of lawmakers.

The legislature started its quest for a new seat in 1991 as complaints emerged regarding the building’s small size, aging structure and out-of-code construction, he said, adding that these issues remain unresolved.

Taichung’s central location and its past as the center of Taiwanese culture commend it as a new location for the legislature, You said.

“I know Taichung well from when I was a member of the Provincial Consultative Council and attended meetings in Wufeng District (霧峰), studied at Tunghai University and served on the Chenggong Ling (成功嶺) [military] base,” he said.

More : Speaker fancies Taichung for legislature site - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*CPC breaks ground on LNG storage tank *
_Excerpt_

Taipei, July 16 (CNA) Petrochemical refiner CPC Corp. on Friday held a groundbreaking ceremony for a liquefied natural gas (LNG) storage tank project in Taichung.

The project, which is part of the third-phase expansion of CPC's Taichung LNG receiving terminal, is scheduled to be completed in 2026 and will increase the company's annual liquefied natural gas supply capability by up to 10 million tons at its Taichung plant.

After completion, the two 180,000-kilolitre LNG storage tanks will give CPC the capacity to supply LNG to power plants and industrial users in central and northern parts of Taiwan, according to the state-run oil company.

More : CPC breaks ground on LNG storage tank project - Focus Taiwan


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Tanzi Bicycle Bridge / Studiobase Architects.





















































*




  
































Tanzi Bicycle Bridge / Studiobase Architects


Completed in 2021 in Tanzi District, Taiwan. Images by Chu, I-Wen / OS studio. Tanzi bicycle bridge is a part of the urban renewal plan of Tanzi District in Taichung City, Taiwan. The bridge connects two broken ends of the Tanzi...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung City
Cathay Pacific Central Hong Kong Love Buy | 171 meters | 34 floors 





















https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH31t6QzcpHwe5hPxq5f7aw/community?lb=UgkxZlxwaKtbHfDZ31d_apz4ovbwxKEDA_ui


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung City
Fengyi Huiguo Section 174 Case|243.6m~251m|53rd Floors 





















https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH31t6QzcpHwe5hPxq5f7aw/community?lb=UgkxekwLlBeqKaBWxRgTgiuUoaZwnWIc_bq2


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung City |
279 meters | 63 floors





















https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH31t6QzcpHwe5hPxq5f7aw/community


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Taichung needs transport upgrades: DPP candidate *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Oct 13, 2022

Taichung has great industrial output and contributes a lot to Taiwan’s economic growth, but the city government’s transportation policies are lacking, Deputy Legislative Speaker Tsai Chi-chang (蔡其昌), the Democratic Progressive Party’s (DPP) mayoral candidate for the city, told the opening of the Taiwan International Tools and Hardware Expo yesterday.

Tsai addressed industry leaders and company executives at the launch of the three-day international event at the Taichung International Exhibition Center.

About 300 firms and vendors are exhibiting at expo, and more than 5,000 buyers and distributors from Taiwan and other countries attended the opening day, organizers said.

...

In his role as Taichung mayoral candidate, Tsai said his platform includes expediting the acquisition of land for new industrial corridors and their construction.

He proposed the idea of “long-term lease only,” as it would not include expensive sales to manufacturing companies wanting to set up in the city.

Tsai said his transportation policy includes pushing to complete the Taichung MRT rail routes and extensions, as it would spur the local economy, creating jobs and ensuring young people stay in the city.

More : Taichung needs transport upgrades: DPP candidate - Taipei Times


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung City
Lianju Zhongwei|207.25m|42 floors






















https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH31t6QzcpHwe5hPxq5f7aw/community


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung

Near the Taichung National Opera House, Chunghwa Post is building a complex business travel building with 4 floors underground and 13 floors above ground












































Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung City

Zhongjie Green Line City Government Station
43F/ 208 meters














中捷綠線市政府站招商告捷 打造首座生態捷運複合低碳鑽石級地標


中捷綠線市政府站招商告捷 打造首座生態捷運複合低碳鑽石級地標




www.taichung.gov.tw


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung

Cathay Landmark Plaza
7 floors underground, 
34 floors above ground, 
175 meters























Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------

